# Alaska Experiment - 4/22/08 - * All Season Spoilers *



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

Did anybody watch this show? I thought it was interesting and will continue to watch.

But, what was up with the two daughters? Eating the peanut butter and raw potatoes while Dad was away . . . selfish, whiny, idiots. And the boots under the table . . . don't they conduct psychological tests on these people! I cannot see these girls making it for 3 months.

I think the couple from NJ seem to be the most prepared to live in the wild for 3 months, but man, they got the short end of the stick with their tent accommodations among the bears. The three young people in the hills have a great cabin with a great view, but I wonder how these technology-spoiled folks will fare after a few weeks.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

hmm..sounds interesting. What channel is putting this on so I can read more about it?


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

This just stated on Discovery. Looks good in HD with all of the scenery. They have four groups spread out from the coast, to a glacier, to the hills.

Here is a link to the particpants:

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/alaska/alaska-experiment/participants.html


----------



## wendiness1 (Jul 29, 2005)

Sounds like a show I'd. 

It's either a lousy website or I'm too tired, but I can't find when it's on.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

geez those girls must have gotten their ways all their lives to talk like dad like that and live to tell about it. This is like day one ...so no, they wont last.

at least they admit there are people 'on standby' right there to help them and dont pretend these people really are 'alone.' but some of those camera angles are impressive like on the top of that mountain with the stones under foot..scary. 

and just getting a tent vs cabin seems like a ripoff. I loved the bear whistle that actually attracted attention vs shooed him away. The bear stood up and said 'yea what you want?' then kept on walking..classic!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Thanks for the suggestion. Watched it and really enjoyed the episode. That one "team" getting the tent is a total rip. They are right on the coast with little protection and all they get is a tent? Great idea about making an open room though.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah, the fasha-daughters team ain't gonna make it imo. the way they eat theyre going to run out of provisions way before 3 months goes by........the peanut butter they were gorging on on day 1 is a testament to their lack of any will power.

'i have a pulled muscle in my leg......and it hurts....wah!'

thats gonna be a looooong 90 days, lol.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

First thing I would be trying to make is some type of bow and arrow to spear these fish as it looks as if fishing for them doesn't work. 

Also, if I had that tent...I think I would work on placing trees angling away from the tent like those old fashined military lines to prevent horses from attacking. That would keep bears out pretty good.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

or do the 'string with cans on it' trick around your camp to alert of an evening predator.


----------



## AKJayhawk (Dec 11, 2006)

I always wonder how much notice the folks who signed up for these shows get as when they're going to be on the show and when they leave? I'd be reading up as much as possible about wilderness/arctic/etc survival before going. Heck, I live in Alaska and I'd still want to get as much knowledge as possible before leaving; I am a city dweller in Anchorage, after all 

It's sort of like the folks who go on Survivor and yet seem to have absolutely no survival skills. How long has the show been on?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

so are we going to do a new thread for this show for every week or can we just keep it to one thread?

I am really liking this show!


----------



## henriksonj (Dec 9, 2003)

I'm really enjoying this show.. although I admit to wondering about the wisdom of sleeping in a tent when you've been out catching salmon bare-handed.......?


----------



## Fl_Gulfer (May 27, 2005)

so when is it one.?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

henriksonj said:


> I'm really enjoying this show.. although I admit to wondering about the wisdom of sleeping in a tent when you've been out catching salmon bare-handed.......?


I wondered the same thing about sleeping in tents after killing a goat and then cooking up it's heart....


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

The group in tents are definately at a disadvantage compared to the groups in the cabins. It will be interesting to see how things progress as the temperatures drop and winter arrives.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

didnt the dad say lock the door when he went out of that cabin..like are they expecting to be burgled? and do they think they will prevent a bear from going in?


----------



## ozzman73 (Nov 27, 2006)

I enjoy the groups of two..very likable..it seems the groups of threes are the ones will have the most trouble. Those sisters...I'm thinking the mother can't be much better...poor man


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

that exchange on the beach with the sisters arguing......and then both attacking their dad when he attempted to interject and stop them......really shows what spoilied brats those girls are.

cant stand them, lol.


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

Got to give the large guy a good job at bagging that goat. The pilot/hunter/teacher said the mountain they were on had more vertical elevation the Everest. Walking up that steep mountain with a pack on and rifle.... nice.

Nice to know they have a Home depot nearby for clamps to repair the broken axe handle.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I had a couple of these on my TiVo and I watched the first one last night. I couldn't help it and kept screaming advice and warnings at all the people.  They didn't listen. 

The main thing I was surprized about is that they did not give these people better advice in advance about what to wear and to bring -- or that the people didn't do some research and figure that out for themselves. Wearing jeans and cotton shirts and socks? Only bringing one pair of shoes? Any basic Alaska hiking book would warn you against wearing cotton and advise you about some better choices. And that literally could save your life.

I will keep watching though, even though I can tell the program is kind of going to drive me nuts.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I like this show. If I were the dad, I'd lock the girls out of the cabin and use them as bait to snag a bear. Seriously, they're in the wilderness and the first day they are chowing down on peanut butter and potatoes. Has that group even gathered any firewood yet? I don't remember seeing that.

The pair in the tent are at a big disadvantage. Not only the weather to come but the threat of bears. How could they ever get a good nights rest knowing that a bear could come through their walls at any moment. The guy, though, seems to have done a little research because he's said some things that I don't think an ordinary person would know regarding survival. They may get into some more tough times though since they failed to properly can a good portion of their fish and don't seem to have much wood yet either.

Kudos to the guy hunting the goat and his wife for catching the fish. Being that she is the adventurer in better shape, I'm surprised she wasn't the one climbing the mountain to hunt.

The other threesome sure cut a lot of wood for the winter so far. I don't think they've done much though in the way of food. I'm curious to see how this one works out. A couple of weeks in and already the two guys are getting to each other. How are the going to handle it when it gets really bad out there.


----------



## bjheels (Mar 5, 2003)

What really amazed me on the most recent episode is that the couple in the tent have been dating only 5 months! I would never embark upon a 3 month, one-room adventure after 5 months. I don't think they will keep dating once they leave Alaska. They are starting to crack under the pressure and lack of food.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

if you can make it thru alaska, you are perfect mates


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

In last week's episode the lake cabin people scooped up some roadkill -- they did not mention it in tonight's episode though. I was very curious if they were actually going to eat it.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

Man...I feel bad for the couple in the tent. They really drew the short straw.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

pmyers said:


> Man...I feel bad for the couple in the tent. They really drew the short straw.


That's exactly what I told my wife after we finished watching the last two shows last night.

We were also speculating on what the camera/sound/medical/wilderness crew is doing for accommodations in each of the locations. It would be really cool to see a "behind the scenes" show after the series is all over to see what they had to put up with.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

GadgetFreak said:


> In last week's episode the lake cabin people scooped up some roadkill -- they did not mention it in tonight's episode though. I was very curious if they were actually going to eat it.


I don't think it is roadkill if it wasn't hit by a car.


----------



## GadgetFreak (Jun 3, 2002)

packerfan said:


> I don't think it is roadkill if it wasn't hit by a car.


Not car-kill....road kill...you know on the Bear Road...or was it the Moose Road?


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Wilhite said:


> It would be really cool to see a "behind the scenes" show after the series is all over to see what they had to put up with.


Well, it's not a show, but it does give some insight into what the crew and other people went through during the filming.

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/alaska/alaska-experiment/behind-the-scenes.html


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

OK... after watching last night's show, I have to ask the question:

WHY?


Spoiler



Why in the world did the two groups make a trip to visit the other two groups? The people living in the tent got to see "how the other half lives" I suppose. It's like they had their noses rubbed in how cruddy their situation really is.

And the other group? Sheesh. A 40 mile hike up a freakin' glacier to a 200 sq. ft. cabin? Where do they think they are going to stay or sleep? I also have to wonder at the intelligence of the group as a whole as well. At the point that I was walking on (literally) thin ice and having to cross a freezing river, I would have said that enough was enough and made a beeline back to my cozy warm cabin with the plentiful food and wood.

Was this really a case of two groups saying "Hey, let's go on a hike" or was it the producers of the show playing the hand of God and shaking things up for TV?


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

Wilhite said:


> OK... after watching last night's show, I have to ask the question:
> 
> WHY?
> 
> ...


I'm guessing the producers of the show suggested it to them.


----------



## montag (Mar 10, 2001)

How did the dad and the daughters luck out? 

And that couple in the haunted cabin are loosing it.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

Spoiler



While not discounting the "producers playing the hand of God" theory in both instances, I got the impression that the couple from the tent were going out to the ocean to try to get some fish and didn't expect to run into anyone.

The trio hiking up the glacier were specifically trying to see the couple in the cabin, which I can't imagine anyone but the producers thinking would be a good idea. The tent couple and the father and daughters seemed genuinely surprised that they ran into each other.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i dont like how this appears to be turning into one big scripted show.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

i dunno.........i like it. the producers mightve suggested the hike, but id imagine sitting in a cabin in the woods for weeks at a time would get pretty dang boring. what else is there to do but.....hike?

seeing some new faces would probably be quite a boost....theyve already been out there for over 4 weeks (i think).


itll be interesting to see how/if the trio can make it *back* to their cabin. what, with no food left (can the married couple afford to give the trio enough food to sustain them for a 6 dady hike?) and the weather getting worse, thye might be done.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

So my issues:

1. The cabin crew are idiots or they were forced to do that hike. Where do these 3 people plan on sleeping in the other's people cabin? How long do they expect to stay there? What do they expect to eat while they are there? Idiots

2. I bought the tent couple (have I mentioned how much they got the shaft on this show) heading out to the coast and just happening to run into the poor father and those 2 witches........but then why did they not try to fish or clam as they had originally set out to do? I thought when they left the family that they were going to continue their journey but then they mentioned they were headed home.


----------



## 6079 Smith W (Oct 2, 2000)

pmyers said:


> I thought when they left the family that they were going to continue their journey but then they mentioned they were headed home.


The guy did mention something along the lines of thanks to the cabin family, they would now make it through the winter. I wonder if they gave the couple some of their canned salmon to take back with them?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i put in a request for a title change so we can talk about all season here...i think would make it easier on everyone.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

6079 Smith W said:


> The guy did mention something along the lines of thanks to the cabin family, they would now make it through the winter. I wonder if they gave the couple some of their canned salmon to take back with them?


I didn't catch that. Isn't it amazing how much we take for granted. I could totally see the girlfriend crying and saying "...they are so lucky, they have a Home Depot bucket to crap in...." LOL

I really do feel sorry for the couple in the tent. They got the shaft on their shelter, food, fire wood, and protection from beasties. I'm not sure of their fresh water situation either. That's pretty much all the essentials of life right there.


----------



## Tivortex (Feb 29, 2004)

I found it hard to believe the three kids would hike 40 miles and not take a rifle along. Sure maybe the bears are down for the winter, but what about the possibility of shooting some food ?

I agree it's looking a little scripted to me too. But I still enjoyed it. :up:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I dont watch a lot of stuff on this channel but i hope they dont start scripting the other 'nature' shows. The wanting to travel to other camps is so forced it's killed my faith in the show. While i'm sure the indoor plumbing is nice, i cannot imagine actually using it...the situation is just too close for comfort for me. 

It must have sucked falling in the water even just that little bit and having to walk with frozen legs etc. 

i wondered...what if one set of people decided to go see another..and that set was headed the other way? Which seems to confirm this was a setup of some sort


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ice road truckers starts june 1


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

The one group that was hallucinating in their cabin I said to my girlfriend "This might not be a good time for unexpected visitors"


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I just started watching this show. Pretty interesting stuff. But why in the hell would that team of 3 hike to the cabin?!?! Before they left I thought it was absolutely insane. Then each step they took further showed how stupid it was. I'm surprised that made it.


----------



## kyote (Oct 20, 2001)

I've been really enjoying this show. My brother and law and I both want to sign up for the next season. It'd be awesome, I think.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

newsposter said:


> ice road truckers starts june 1


you must REALLY like this show as this is the 3rd thread I've seen you post this in


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

not every subs to every thread..would hate for someone to miss it...but nothing beats the ax men graphics!


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

newsposter said:


> but nothing beats the ax men graphics!


It's a video game, too?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I really wanted the cabin couple to kick out the 3some. That entire thing has really soured me on this show. I still can't figure out if this was a producer stunt (which I'm 90&#37; sure of) or if they are really that stupid. 

Was sad to see the tent couple have to leave but totally understand it. There note was a nice touch and they obviously got something out of this experience. 

why why why did the producers have to get involved with this show?!?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It looks like we aren't the only people who think these hikes were staged. Here is the Discovery channel's message board on the show: http://community.discovery.com/eve/forums/a/cfrm/f/4381967569


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I would have kicked the 3some out of the the cabin. Greg and Bernice were all set for the remainder of the time and now they have to support these other 3 dopes. I would have liked to see them try to make the trek back to their own camp. I still can not stand those whiny ***** sisters. They have to dispute anything that their father says like they feel they need to put him in his place in the pecking order.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

I'm appalled at how disgusting those daughters are. Their dad gets a big FAIL on parenting. They have absolutely no respect for him. Of course, he shows no backbone, either. It's pathetic.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

And what's with the narrator? On the map it reads "Chitina Valley" but he says "Chitna."


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

I'm glad the 3 decided on a hike. What fun would it be to watch them surviving in their hut with food, shelter, water, warmth etc?... It is their adventure of a lifetime and I would have wanted to go too. I would have packed more food if possible. Anyway, this journey could have been simulated as a house fire and the nearest shelter they could get to is their nearest neighbor 20 miles away. 

If you were in your cabin and 3 strangers showup you would kick them out? Glad Greg and Bernice did everything they could to help out the others. It is probably how the pioneers did in Alaska... helped strugglers whenever they could.


----------



## packerfan (Jan 8, 2002)

pmyers said:


> I really wanted the cabin couple to kick out the 3some. That entire thing has really soured me on this show. I still can't figure out if this was a producer stunt (which I'm 90% sure of) or if they are really that stupid.
> 
> Was sad to see the tent couple have to leave but totally understand it. There note was a nice touch and they obviously got something out of this experience.
> 
> why why why did the producers have to get involved with this show?!?


It was strange that there was very little video after that 3some moved in with greg and bernice. No footage of where they were sleeping or what they did in their free time.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

packerfan said:


> It was strange that there was very little video after that 3some moved in with greg and bernice. No footage of where they were sleeping or what they did in their free time.


and their food situation wasn't discussed either. They went from barely having enough food for themselves to make it through the rest of the time before the 3some showed up to bowlfulls of food for everyone on the last night.


----------



## Ment (Mar 27, 2008)

I bet Greg and Bernice are glad they let the three stay. The hike out to the plane was brutal and Greg might still be stuck in that rock.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I hate to say it but my "faith" in this show really took a hit after the hikes.....I now feel like this show was just "produced" for us.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I so wanted a bear to eat one of those daughters!

Question though...why would their packs be heavier leaving than when they originally hiked in? That made no sense to me.


----------



## PeteEMT (Jul 24, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I so wanted a bear to eat one of those daughters!
> 
> Question though...why would their packs be heavier leaving than when they originally hiked in? That made no sense to me.


Souvenirs?

Maybe there was a gift shop nearby.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

pmyers said:


> I hate to say it but my "faith" in this show really took a hit after the hikes.....I now feel like this show was just "produced" for us.


I agree. I would have enjoyed it so much more if it had been more like a documentary. Just put these people in nature and see what happens. All of the hunts were set up, the hikes, and they seemed to have a Home Depot right around the corner. Where did the Wises and the hikers get the hardware to build the bunk beds and fix their saw, respectively. It would have been better to see how they dealt with having to chop more wood to deal with sleeping on a cold floor or improvise to deal with not having a saw.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i didnt watch every second but my wife commented how one group started in the middle of the night but the other group started during the day. Shorter walk to civilization?

and as hard as they had it, knowing help is literally steps away made this not much of an experiment as it could have been


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I agree. I would have enjoyed it so much more if it had been more like a documentary. Just put these people in nature and see what happens. All of the hunts were set up, the hikes, and they seemed to have a Home Depot right around the corner. Where did the Wises and the hikers get the hardware to build the bunk beds and fix their saw, respectively. It would have been better to see how they dealt with having to chop more wood to deal with sleeping on a cold floor or improvise to deal with not having a saw.


I was actually ok with the guided hunts (and actually enjoyed them) as it was a good learning experience, but the "setup" hikes was just too much.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

It will be really interesting to hear the spin put on all of our issues in the reunion show next week.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sure they would all do it again...but i wish they asked if it was all scripted and if they were told to travel to the other camp! 

They all looked better except the putting back weight on of course..poor things. Failed the diet plan


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

It did seem like the friends crew just really were that cocky and arrogant that they wanted to do the trip themselves.....I'm not completely convinced, but they did play it off pretty good. 

boy...how "easy" did the father/daughters team have it? 50gallons of water, all the firewood they could need, a nice big cabin, and plenty of fish?


----------



## gchance (Dec 6, 2002)

newsposter said:


> They all looked better except the putting back weight on of course..poor things. Failed the diet plan


That's not just a problem with people on this show.  You go back to eating how you always have, and that happens.

My favorite part was when they talked about the hike, and Les Stroud said something like, "I just have one thing to say... what were you thinking?"

Greg


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Well we know how Greg and Berniece kept warm.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I think they spent too much time showing clips from the episodes and not enough time with the 'reunion' aspect of the show. I would have liked to know how they rationed the food with 5 people living in the same cabin and things like that.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

pmyers said:


> boy...how "easy" did the father/daughters team have it? 50gallons of water, all the firewood they could need, a nice big cabin, and plenty of fish?


Well, to their credit, they did set up a system to collect rainwater so they had a good stash. And, the three friends had it pretty good too - until they decided to go for a walk. Out of the 4 places to stay, I think their cabin would be my choice. It wasn't huge and would have been easy to heat; there was a large amount of wood available. They could have caught rain as well and, with their successful hunt, they would have been living the highlife throughout.

I wish they would have devoted more time to things that we didn't see as well. Things like some of the projects that they did to build furniture; discussions on what they did to keep themselves busy (other than hunting/gathering). In Jeff's diary on the website, he shows some of the projects that he was involved in and I'm sure that all of the other groups had things going on.

I'm assuming that some sort of compensation was involved for them. Anyone have any ideas what they might have gotten?


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

In order of difficulty of living I would rank it as follows with 1 being easiest
1. Father daughter
2. 3 friends
3. Greg and Berniece
4. Tent couple

That trek for water for Greg and Berniece must have been brutal but nothing beats the crappy conditions on that beach with the tent.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ROUND 2

April 14

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=alaska_experiment&view=listings


----------



## jeepair (Apr 22, 2004)

newsposter said:


> ROUND 2
> 
> April 14
> 
> http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch.aspx?id=alaska_experiment&view=listings


Nice. I was hoping this would return.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I haven't finished the episodes from the first run. Is it worth it?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> I haven't finished the episodes from the first run. Is it worth it?


I dont remember every detail of every ep so this is a general series comment:

if you are looking for 100% realism and no scripted 'things' going on, then dont bother. Some of the decisions that were made by the people were stuff that you know the producers had to prod them to do.

if you can overlook the scriptedness it's neat seeing the surroundings and ways people solve problems etc.

also i noticed further up in the thread i commented that 'knowing help IS a few stays a way' makes this not a very realistic show from that perspective. If you were really out in the boonies you have zero help.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

They actually put that as a warning on the episodes I watched that advisors were in the area. Better than seeing someone crawl off into the snow and die.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

sieglinde said:


> They actually put that as a warning on the episodes I watched that advisors were in the area. Better than seeing someone crawl off into the snow and die.


but thats the only true 'reality show'

i guess the attys couldnt write up a document to cover that though


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

Bump...

I found out last night that the program is now titled "Out of the Wild: The Alaska Experiment".

So, if you're interested and haven't set the Season Pass yet, you'll want to look for the new name.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I put that on the season pass area. I was having a hard time finding it also until I found out it was "Out of the Wild" 

The premise is a bit different also. It looks like they are taking a group of people who only have their backpacks to survive with.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

sieglinde said:


> The premise is a bit different also. It looks like they are taking a group of people who only have their backpacks to survive with.


Yep.


Spoiler



Looks like they might give them some additional items at their "camps", but not much.

I'll watch it, but so far I'm not quite as entertained by it this time as I was the last. My wife was mad - wondering how these "stupid people" didn't know that they were going to be out in the wilderness of Alaska and have done some preparation.


It is a very beautiful place though. Very happy that I have Discovery HD!


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

This is spectacular in HD. Especially the vista shots from the plane when they were flying to their drop-off point.

How does someone go to Alaska for a survival show and not, at least, know how to start a fire with a magnesium fire starter?
At least the older woman knew how to use it and was able to start the group's first fire.
The guy who didn't know how to use the fire starter was also the guy who was having a hard time after ONE mile of hiking and said that he usually just watches sports on TV at home. Did the producers specifically pick someone who would be completely unprepared for drama reasons or is this guy just clueless?

Either way, I'm enjoying the show but so far not liking the setup quite as much as last season.


----------



## dfergie (Aug 27, 2006)

I liked last years format better also... I guess no cooked mouse was the last straw for the "firestarter"...


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Checked my channel lineup. I don't have Discovery HD. I have a SD TV but the HD is still better than non-HD even though my Tivo is downgrading it to 480i.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

So 2 more people leave (3 total).

I wonder if the fishing guide guy knew beforehand that the older guy was going to "push the button" that he still would have quit?

It seemed that the fishing guide's main problem with the group was that they were ok with the older guy slowing them down, but once the older guy is gone the group would be able to move faster. Was the guide regretting his decision once the older guy quit?

I can understand the older guy wanting to stick it out as long as possible for his own feeling of accomplishment (that he tried as hard as he could until the end) but it really wasn't fair to the rest of the group to keep holding them back. 
Now if this was a real survival situation of course you would just have to grin and bear it and only travel as fast as the slowest person but when you know you can be helicoptered out at any point it was pretty selfish for the older guy to refuse to push the button because he was clearly holding his own concerns above those of the group.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

Another thing that stuck out to me about last night's episode was how tough the asian chick is!
She was really sick after that freezing, wet night in the tarp 'shelter'. I thought for sure she was going to call it quits, heck, even she did, but she stuck it out and made it the rest of the way to the next shelter/shack. Not only did she survive that day's hike while sick but was concerned about the rest of the group slowing their hiking pace by being worried about her. So she didn't hang back, she practically led the pack (according to the editing anyway). She said she just had to 'suck it up'. And this from a city slicker lawyer! Kudos to her. I need to find a woman with that kind of attitude, but I digress...


----------



## veruca salt (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm surprised as all get out that no one objected to eating the ground squirril because of the cuteness factor. No one even mentioned "cute". I probably would have mentioned "cute", but I still would have eaten.


----------



## UTV2TiVo (Feb 2, 2005)

I thought last night's ep was pretty good.
Mmm. Porcupine stew.
One of them said "I've never had porcupine before". Really? I'm shocked Has anyone?

When the big guy was feeling sick in the cabin and was wondering if he'd have to quit the next morning he asked the asian woman what she would do and she had a great answer: "you already know what I would do because I already did it". In other words, 'suck it up buddy!'

I really like this show, and the panoramic shots are awesome in HD.


----------

